# Ipod connector pinout!



## TURBO

This is the Ipod connector pinout for audio (Green pins), in this order: ground, right and left. Let's get a cheap power connector and build the best line out audio connector!. Sounds like a nice project. Cardas and everything. Je, je, just kidding. Enjoy!

 Note: iPod's white side up 

 Cyan pins = Serial line: 
 12 TxD = ipod sending line 
 13 RxD = ipod receiving line 
 Magenta pads = enable the dock serial connector
 Green = audio (Ground,R,L) 
 Red = +12V (charging) 
 Grey = GND
 Remote control is using 19200 baud 8N+1 (one startbit 8 data bits 1 Stopbit)
 Electrical: high +3,3V low 0V 
 Default line state: high


----------



## Little J040

Nice, Thanks, I wanna do this.!


----------



## headchange4u

You might wanna check out this thread . You man wanna also take a glance at this thread from ipodlinux.org. You can also buy the connectors from member ridax in the ipodlinux thread. All his info including prices is there in the thread.

 I have made a few connector so far. The first one was using 22awg silver plated copper and I used Star Quad a couple of times. Both sound much better than my Sik Imp. I think I prefer the sound of the SPC over the Star Quad, but there is really not that much difference in their sound to be honest. I am getting ready to order some Cardas 4X24 wire and try that. 

 EDIT: There is also a pictures of the connectors here.


----------



## TURBO

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *headchange4u* 
_You might wanna check out this thread . You man wanna also take a glance at this thread from ipodlinux.org. You can also buy the connectors from member ridax in the ipodlinux thread. All his info including prices is there in the thread.

 I have made a few connector so far. The first one was using 22awg silver plated copper and I used Star Quad a couple of times. Both sound much better than my Sik Imp. I think I prefer the sound of the SPC over the Star Quad, but there is really not that much difference in their sound to be honest. I am getting ready to order some Cardas 4X24 wire and try that. 

 EDIT: There is also a pictures of the connectors here._

 

Thanks. That's good stuff. I was looking for that connector everywhere.


----------



## headchange4u

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *TURBO* 
_Thanks. That's good stuff. I was looking for that connector everywhere. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 


 Order extra, as these connecotrs are hard to work with.


----------



## TURBO

Thanks. I ordered 4, to play with it. This is my next project, to build the best line out connector!. I will have fun with this. This is something that I've been trying to figure it out how to do it, for long time now. I don’t know yet if, make it with a straight cable, to a mini connector or make it, to a short mini female connector and build a nice mini to mini. Which one will sound better? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 . Ummmmm


----------



## TURBO

Ok. I did it. I received the connectors yesterday. These are the pictures.

 The connector:




 The soldering covered with liquid electric tape, for isolation:




 Radio Shack mini jack glued to case and wires soldered:




 Another view:




 Jack and wires isololated by liquid electric tape:




 Final product:


----------



## TURBO

Comments about the sound, later.

*Update*: Well. It sounds excellent!. Since I removed all the pins except the ones for audio, it sounds very nice. Interference from other pins are reduced. Very close path from source signal to jack. Everything is very well isolated. 

 This is my first one, so the next ones will be state of the art. I have planned to do it the same way. I find this style, the best. I can put the mini to mini cable of my liking (made by me, myself and I, of course). Just a big Wow!. This connector rocks! Indeed.


----------



## Quacker

Thats totally awsome idea I was working on making cables and just trying to get those solder joints to keep from being bridged and from keeping the pins from breaking was hell so that must have been craploads harder those connectors are a bitch. great work.


----------



## TURBO

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Quacker* 
_Thats totally awsome idea I was working on making cables and just trying to get those solder joints to keep from being bridged and from keeping the pins from breaking was hell so that must have been craploads harder those connectors are a bitch. great work._

 


 Big thanks.


----------



## RnB180

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Quacker* 
_Thats totally awsome idea I was working on making cables and just trying to get those solder joints to keep from being bridged and from keeping the pins from breaking was hell so that must have been craploads harder those connectors are a bitch. great work._

 


 I took a crack at it and didnt find soldering to the pins difficult at all. I do not see how they can be broken. Though I used a very sharp soldering iron tip and it gave me no trouble. A glue gun helps with strain relief 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 dab the pins with flux, tin the wire, and viola, instant bond 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, maybe some people are using iron tips that are too large?


----------



## sbelyo

Is this right?


 Pin 2 (first tab on the bottom) is line out ground

 Pin 3 (second tab on the top) is line out right

 Pin 4 (second tab on the bottom) is line out left


----------



## Pars

Which of the two connector types that Ridax has do you want to order for a line-out with jack inside? He has a larger (thicker?) one for $2 each and a smaller or thinner one for $2.50 each? Thanks.


----------



## sbelyo

the thinner one does not snap together. I believe it needs to be glued or ultrasonically welded. The thicker one just snaps together (it's actually not very thick at all).


----------



## star882

One tip (no pun intended!) for small soldering: my soldering iron recently worn out the tip, so I removed the old tip and found a nut that can screw in its place. Now here's the trick: I cut and stripped a piece of thick soild wire (guessing 16AWG) and made a loop so it can wedge between the heating element and the nut. I then bent the wire using pliers to make a tip. Now, I use the wire for small connections and the nut for big connections. It works better than new! I was able to make a USB sync/charge cable for my PDA, without the solder bridge issues I had last time I tried it. I just used my desoldering tool to remove the old solder and start over. When I used my homemade tip, it worked the first time.


----------



## Pars

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *sbelyo* 
_the thinner one does not snap together. I believe it needs to be glued or ultrasonically welded. The thicker one just snaps together (it's actually not very thick at all)._

 

So in other words, either one, depending on whether you prefer to glue it or snap it together? Thanks.


----------



## Mod_Evil

Why the Apple isn't put a P2 conector for the output line?


----------



## RnB180

the new ipod DIY connectors are slim and nice

 my only complaint is the locking mechanism requires you to jiggle it slightly for them to find the lock position and it connects a bit loosely. i.e. there is slight play when you wiggle it up and down.

 what I did was use a glue gun then heat shrunk the connector.
 I suppose super glue can work too, but Im too paranoid about using only glue to keep them together
 I do not believe plastic will stick with glue in the long run it will eventually crack open. The first gen DIY connectors are a lot better quality BTW, though not aesthetically appealing as the second gen, they are built much more sturdier.







 Aside from that, I have no way of welding, so I have to use glue gun/heat shrink combo.


----------



## tekstyle

hello everyone. i am new and have been researching on this thread for ipod cables recabling and also in the ipod linux webpages. in all, i have found a lot of very useful information especially this thread with the ipod pin outs. but i have just one question.

 i have connected pin 21 and 29,30 with a 1Mohm resistor (i believe that is 1000Kohm) according to the ipodlinux.org pin out diagram. this is supposed to give the ipod power down on disconnect, but it is not working... can someone help? thank you so much!!


----------



## FallenAngel

Pin 11 must be grounded for accessory detect (pin 21) to work.


----------



## DDJ43CGL

I have an ipod video i just finished installing an OEM ipod connector to my car. One problem I can only control the ipod from the factory deck, the buttons on the ipod become disabled. I wanted to know if there is a way around this I rather control the music and video from my Ipod. I'm not sure if the previous post answered my question which as to take pin 11 and move it to pin 21.

 If anyone can give me an answer it would be very much apreciated since all I could find on the net was a people asking the same question.

 Thanks in advance.


----------



## ridax

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *DDJ43CGL* 
_I have an ipod video i just finished installing an OEM ipod connector to my car. One problem I can only control the ipod from the factory deck, the buttons on the ipod become disabled. I wanted to know if there is a way around this I rather control the music and video from my Ipod. I'm not sure if the previous post answered my question which as to take pin 11 and move it to pin 21.

 If anyone can give me an answer it would be very much apreciated since all I could find on the net was a people asking the same question.

 Thanks in advance.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

You could try to remove the wire from pin 13 (as numbered by iPodLinux forum). I think it will prevent it from disabling the keys on the iPod, but I don't know if it will affect the performance of your car connection in some other way (that you don't want).


----------

